# Georgia tried to bite the groomer...



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

As far as I know neither of my Toys have ever been ear plucked. I don't believe my groomer does it, and I don't think they need it. Their ear canals are large and open and clean. I think if they looked hairy and dark and gunky I might be worried.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I used to pluck 'cuz I thought we had to, but since I read on this forum that it's no longer considered mandatory, I haven't. My dogs both swim and play outside a lot and have neither ever had any ear problems at all. If I were you, I'd just leave them unless she is scratching them or shaking her head, or you can smell them...that's a sign there is a problem. And if you're like me, your sense of smell gets super-keen when you're pregnant, so you'd probably smell them if there WAS a problem. However, I would handle her ears every day, flipping them up on her head gently and making sure that she is used to having them touched, because if there is a problem she will need them attended to at some point.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

If ears are plucked correctly it doesn't hurt. I have been grooming for over 11 years and we do pluck all dogs ears, unless owner or vet requests that we don't pluck.

We also do not pluck if the ear is infected or if the hair isn't coming out easily. 

I have been plucking Aria's ears once a week since I brought her home at 9 weeks old. Now she just kind of leans into my hand as I do it. I also don't pluck her ears completely clean, I always leave a little hair because I believe it is there for a reason. I see so many poodles and ear issues. In fact, all but one standard poodle client of mine has ear issues and the only difference between that dog and the others is, his mom plucks his ears at home between grooming.

I know the issue is controversial some vets say its a must while others say do not touch it. 

I have seen many dogs benefit from it, but I have seen dogs be just fine with out it ever being done, and I've also seen it cause issues on a small few.

Playing with the ears and sticking your fingers in the ear and tugging the ears all different ways are definitely a must.

That way your dog is used to the ears being messed with if she ever does need them plucked or if you need to medicate them or if the vet needs to look in them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I pluck Poppy's a tiny, tiny pinch at a time if they are looking fuzzy - I steeled myself to do it as soon as I got her, to convince both of us it didn't hurt! I've read of groomers twirling haemostats to collect all the hair in overgrown ears and yanking it all out in one go ... I am pretty sure I would bite if anyone tried something like that on me!


----------



## Georgia the Red (Jul 15, 2012)

The "twirl and yank" is what the girl was doing.... I don't even know WHY they would do that!! 

I don't get why they can't just take their time if it has to be done??

Her ears DO get waxy and gunky and very hairy in my opinion. Guess we will just keep them clean and play it by ear. lol


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

If her ears do get waxy and they are hairy I think it is likely they will need to be plucked. Swizzle gets his done every time he gets groomed. The first time she plucked his bare which made his ears red and a little irritated. I asked her to thin his ear hair but not pluck him bald and he has never had an ear infection. The vet told me some poodles need plucking some do not. Before he was getting his ears plucked his ears were waxy and very hairy. I don't know if it is because of better air flow but his ears stay pretty clean now.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Twisting the hair with the hemostats is common to get the hair deep down that finger plucking can't get. Twisting actually slowly plucks up the hair. There are pros & cons to plucking but one should also look at the ingredients on the back of your ear cleaner bottle. Many ear cleaner products are not very good.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I quit having my poodles ear hair pulled a year ago. I have the groomer trim them. No problems at all - no ear infections or irritations. My sister in law's poodle had trouble with yeast that seemed to develop after pulling the hair (irritated the ears). Since she stopped, no more yeast infections. The thing is, you have to do something about the hair, but you don't have to pull it.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You're not likely to find a consensus of opinions, there's a lot of information on ear hair plucking. I'm a home groomer who lightly plucks as needed. I only use my fingers, no hemostat. I followed the advice of Chagall's breeder and started to pluck his ears as a pup. He's completely unfazed by it and has never had an ear infection, he's 3 + year old.

http://www.vipoodle.org/PDF_Files/ThePoodleEar.pdf

http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/26634-pluck-not-pluck.html#post315698


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Sigh. I still see a lot of people using hemostats and yanking out hair and this DOES hurt. It hurts a lot. I would bite too.

If the ear has little hair, then nothing needs to be done besides just keeping it clean and dry. 

If the air supply is blocked by hair, and or the hair is enough to keep the ear wet and makes a good home for funky cultures to grow, then it's good for the hair to come out. 

Your options are shaving or cutting it back as far as you safely can. Or you can use some ear powder and pluck with your FINGERS any hair that easily comes out. This the DEAD hair. The hair bulb and pore have shrunken and the hair isn't heavily anchored in there anymore. So it easily comes out. You can usually recognize it by it being a different color than the rest of the ear hair. For example, Ginger's is a dull, lackluster brown. Angel is a dull, lackluster grayish. It doesn't look like "live" hair. Only pull that. And gently. With your finger. No hemostats! And you don't need bald ears. You just need to open them up enough for air to get in and dry and circulate the inside. 

Sorry for being repetitive. I just hate people making this painful for dogs when it doesn't have to be. I wish they would make this a sticky so more people could know.

Ginger actually really enjoys having her ears plucked since I was taught this. She leans into your hand and moans. 

Ginger used to get the hemostats at the groomers when she was younger. She had a lot of ear infections. Then I said no more! Then it was no more ear infections (lucky because she has a forest!) but her ears got funky. Now we pluck correctly and they're actually clean.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I do have to admit. I will use the hemostats if I feel it is absolutely necessary. I have a couple standards who's ears get so nasty and over grow so quickly and when i put powder in them it just gunks up and gets absorbed into the wax or yeast. So I will get everything out with the hemostats so the owner can treat the ears. Also when I do make the decision to get it out harshly I always immediately apply a cold soothing cotton ball with a medicated "non sting" ear solution on it. It's by quadruped. If a dog starts to put up a really bad fight for plucking though, I just don't do it. Ill trim the ear hair and leave it at that. It just seems like it depends on the dog. Some really do benefit from the plucking, while others end up with more issues if plucked


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't know if I should even add this but some groomers told me they use one of the Nair formulas in the ears. I've actually tried this ONCE. No irritation that I was aware of (we were LUCKY) but it didn't get the ears as hair-free as I'd hoped. I really don't recommend this to anyone.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

I'll fire the groomer. 

I'm sorry but I'm now a picky one for groomer. I learnt my lessons on the expense of Charlie. He was wounded several times but I was unaware of until we did annual check up and the vet pointed out to me. Since then I vow noone touches Charlie if I'm not present. This way I can smack them if they hurt Charlie. Lol. Now I think I'm more dangerous than Charlie. Lol.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow! NAIR!!?? That stuff can cause serious burns! 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sheilaamistone (Mar 29, 2013)

I am also a groomer. I do pluck my dogs ear hair. not only do you need to pay attention to the ear cleaner, but I know that my dog is allergic to the ear hair powder. she kept getting ear infections. as soon as we stopped using ear hair powder, all ear infections stopped. she has not had one in 2 years. she used to get them EVERY time she got groomed.


----------



## suhr pickles (Mar 26, 2013)

as a groomer, I do pluck ear hair. I was taught through academy that it does help with air flow and doesn't trap moisture in (which can cause ear infections if yeast builds up) I use a powder that helps it come out more easily. I use hemostats or my fingers, but only take a little out at a time. if the ears are infected, the owner requests me not to, the pet fights for it, I'll just get out what I can or not do it at all


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

I know that Chinese cresteds have nair or something similar used on them to get that smooth look. Most of them with the full head of hair on their head and thick tails are hairy hairless which means they would grow hair all over. First shaved, then shaved again with a razor, then hair removal.
Sorry off topic


----------

